# Horse Fly O.O



## Markw (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey everyone. I was out today, and I cought this little guy. I dont think these shots are magnificent in any way, but I figured Id share anyway. C&C always welcome if youd like. I hope you enjoy:

1






2





3 Focus..=\





4





This is actually two different flies, I believe. I shot them at two separate times. Separated 1-2 and 3-4.

Mark


----------



## NateS (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice shots....are you sure on the ID?  Looks more like a flesh fly or variant rather than a horsefly....The horseflies I've seen have some wickedly patterned eyes.


----------



## Markw (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks.  No, Im not too sure about the variety.  We just call them horse flies, always have.  I cant find a good bug identification website to figure this kind of thing out.

Mark


----------



## Leilameat (Jul 13, 2010)

First shot rocks!


----------



## Markw (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!  I appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## Leilameat (Jul 13, 2010)

It's cause everything is blurry green except for those crisp cherry-red eyes...


----------



## NateS (Jul 14, 2010)

Markw said:


> Thanks.  No, Im not too sure about the variety.  We just call them horse flies, always have.  I cant find a good bug identification website to figure this kind of thing out.
> 
> Mark



www.bugguide.net for anything photographed in the US....amazing site with a place to upload for ID requests...or you can just search on your own.  You will usually get fast ID's and there are a bunch of entemologists on the site.


----------

